# another "do you know where that dog is going" nightmare



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Long County, GA

Heartbreak at Loonie Farms as horror of death uncovered - National Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

So sad... I hope they catch her quickly!!!


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

How tragic for the animals that needed to be saved.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

This is so terrible...

I just don't understand why they would keep taking in animals if they hated them so much. Poor things would have been better off in a shelter.  From the looks of things, it has been going on for a long time....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Supposedly they ran this rescue for the donations they were getting. I hope they find her and she is brought to justice~ but there is no 'justice' for this horrific crime.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0g8YN-DyNC4#at=800


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

How horrific! I hope they find her she needs to be held accountable for what she has done. Those poor animals it's just so sad.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Terrible and to think that they called themselves-Georgia Animal Haven, a no-kill rescue.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh my god, that youtube video...


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Words fail me...


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

OMG I watched the video...it's hard to believe. There are bones EVERYwhere on that 10acres. And the tree stand. It's all so sickening. 

What doesn't make any sense is why "Last Sunday, Christiane phoned Kim Hankerson and asked her to care for the animals at the farm - telling Hankerson that she was leaving town." 

I don't understand why Christiane would call someone to "take care of the animals" when there clearly are no animals living. Based on the decomposition I think some of those bones/animals had been there a long time. Maybe guilt finally got to Christiane and she called Kim so that it would be discovered and she would be caught and prosecuted. 

I hope these people that did this get locked up for a very, very long time. I would love to see them face the same fate these poor animals had but I doubt that will happen


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That video was just heartbreaking. But I'm sorry, I saw this last night and looked at the facebook page and thought that place like like an episode of animal hoarders. Yes the dogs appeared to be of good weight, but they were filthy and very unkempt for the most part. That should've been a sign, IMHO, that things were not as they appeared. The place had trash everywhere and various old things (a nasty broken down boat in the middle of nowhere, for example) just laying around. And that was the example of what a good place this used to be??

Very very sad. But someone should've asked questions.

It doesn't make any sense at all why the owner would call the friend to take care of them knowing they were not only dead, but piled into garbage cans, etc. My thought last night before the video was that the woman had left long before and only recently found out her husband or boyfriend, whatever he was, had been incarcerated. And just didn't want to admit that to her friend. But clearly those bodies have been there for quite some time to decompose to that extent, and not only that but the burn piles and bones piled into boxes and garbage cans...I can't even imagine how long it would take to liquify to the extent in those oil cans.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was ready to give her the benefit of the doubt, thinking, most places are near capacity and add another 35 animals on top of that -- that IS hard to take care of. And I figured she became overwhelmed with the husband in jail, and turned hoarder and then ran away from it all.

But this looks more like she euthed the animals maybe on the same day they were brought in. Some of them anyway. How do you match the same leash up to the dog when you have a bunch?

I don't see what the fuss is about the tree stand. Hunting deer is not illegal or immoral. It is actually a necessity, and very likely, they would use the meat for the dogs. I would. 

Do rescues really get that much in donations, to make it worth while? 

Going in search of the face book stuff. 

It is horrible, and I hope the people responsible for this get what is coming to them.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Sue - I think good rescues have a hard time getting donations moreso than these places that do a lot on Facebook and with email pleas. I have heard of just regular people, not checked out, who are pulling a dog, getting like $700 on a ChipIn from people on FB. Then there are people who deal in bulk pulls and selling the dogs - but people donate to them too. 

Kind of backwards and scary. Rescues DO get donations, but smart people donate directly to the vet, and smart rescues offer that. 

This all says to us - check thoroughly, ask questions, if it seems to be good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I think, although I don't necessarily agree, that the fuss with the tree stand was the impression from the person taking the video that the dogs are being shot from the tree stand and then put in that burn pile right by it for the beer parties that are apparently being held around the burning pile of bodies.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I got to wonder too, if they got something like Parvo, dogs dying all over the place, no money for vet, trying to deal with the carcusses and then just giving up. 

But I just cannot get over the dog in the same leash he was delivered in. That sounds like these critters started to be put down the day they came. 

I generally want to give the benefit of the doubt, but the evidence points to some twisted individuals. 

I wonder if the woman took the kids and left the husband, and then he and his buddies decided to close the rescue -- I mean before he was arrested. I do not know how new any of those remains were, and I suppose some of the critters could have starved. 

Maybe the woman heard the man was thrown in jail and called her friend to find out what was going on over there. But still, would you say you are leaving town, please take care of the dogs?

Sounds really crazy. 

What is worse is, if they hired a backhoe, dug a pit, put the remains in the pit, and covered it all over, no one would have ever known this happened.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Sue - I think good rescues have a hard time getting donations moreso than these places that do a lot on Facebook and with email pleas. I have heard of just regular people, not checked out, who are pulling a dog, getting like $700 on a ChipIn from people on FB. Then there are people who deal in bulk pulls and selling the dogs - but people donate to them too.
> 
> Kind of backwards and scary. Rescues DO get donations, but smart people donate directly to the vet, and smart rescues offer that.
> 
> This all says to us - check thoroughly, ask questions, if it seems to be good to be true, it probably is.


If I had any money at this point to donate to anyone, I would be just sick if I had donated to these people.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

that was so sickening 

I wonder why the people dropping off the animals didn't notice anything weird going on? I don't know when the last animals were dropped off, but those decaying carcasses/bones had to have taken awhile to get in that condition?

I also wonder since some of the animals had the same leashes, ropes as when they were dropped off, if she just didn't tie them to a tree and let them die right there

I hope they find this sicko and tie her to a tree out in the woods and leave her there


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Seeing the animals with the same leashes on as when they were dropped off - that was...so sad. Hard to watch. 




If you want to read about decomposition then Wikipedia has a pretty good explanation of it - certainly enough info for me. 

Decomposition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If anyone sees any updates on this in the news can you post it? 

I found this where they have issued arrest warrants for the woman. 

Long County Issues Arrest Warrant For Owner of Loonie Farms | WSAV TV


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Facebook


postings...

"And once again, I can't say it loud enough: WHEN SOMEONE SAYS SOMETHING, DON'T IMMEDIATELY CONDEMN THEM!!! That's why I haven't said anything on here or anywhere else in a long time. No matter what we (the small group of rescuers in our area) say, we always seem to end up as the "bad eggs."

"...but anytime one of us said something about them, we'd get attacked and called all sorts of things."

"*It is really sad that something was not done months ago when some of us tried to put the information out there. Instead we were bashed and called jealous."*


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If she fled to Germany and they catch her, it won't help her much....


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

What bothers me is the Georgia Department of Agriculture did a snap inspection in early march and found violations (including dead animals not properly disposed of) but let them keep the rest of the animals...is it common for animal rescues to have dead animals on their property?!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Long County Animal Shelter Operator Arrested | WSAV TV


Arrested - operator of Loonie Farms - National Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for this update! I'm glad she was captured before she was over the border...


----------

